# Jenneau lifting keel



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

We are booked into a charter out of Belize with TMM aboard a Jenneau 32 monohull with a "lifting keel".

Anyone know anything about this design. Is interior space compromised for the "lifting keel"?


----------

